# 9097df sat tail



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi
someone might know this. The new rapidos are pre wired for sat dishes. does anyone know where the end of the cable tail is so I can connect it up without drilling holes. (Rapido9097Df)

Cheers........ Ned


----------

